

German-led consortium about to invest €400 billion in Solar Energy (Desertec) - BvS
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/0,1518,630699,00.html

======
arrrg
They plan to use low tech solar thermal power and high voltage transmission to
Europe. They want to have it up an running within a decade.

This low tech approach (all existing technology) seems to me to be exactly the
right way to go.

~~~
Retric
A major advantage to photovoltaic’s is they still work when it's cloudy unlike
concentrating systems. That might now seem like a major issue, but without
long term energy storage the peak power output is less useful.

~~~
xexers
I can guarantee if they are ready to spend 400 Billion Euros, they have
thought out these details. They have the very best minds working on this plan.

~~~
Luc
You could say they have top men working on it right now. _Top men_.

